# Will Puppy Get Big



## Thomas Barrera (Sep 9, 2011)

My son wants to give me a corso puppy it's 5 weeks old now, size wise she is way smaller than litter mates. The runt died she was the next smallest,it's like a 5 week old min poodle, next to a 5 week old english mastiff. Is there any way to tell if she is going to be a normal sized female corso. Asking cause I don't know


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Is this a for real question on a working dog forum? You need to worry more about the health of the pup rather than how big it is going to get. In some states, it's actually illegal to buy, sell, or even give away a puppy or kitten less than 8 weeks. I prefer 8 weeks, 7 at the earliest.

http://www.animallaw.info/articles/ovuspuppysalelaws.htm


----------



## Thomas Barrera (Sep 9, 2011)

Did I say that my son was giving the puppy now, i don't think so. Read it right don't tell me what to worry about. If you don't like the question don't reply. Matter of fact don't reply to anything I post,because I DON'T CARE WHAT YOU THINK ANYWAY.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)




----------



## Betty Landercasper (Dec 2, 2010)

Depends on why the pup is a runt. If it had poor position in the uterus, with poor nutrition as it was developing in the womb, or perhaps the litter is large and it doesn't have a "good" teat, then taken away from the litter it may catch up. If the pup has some congenital defect, like a heart defect or other, it may always be small -- or may not thrive, even with the best of care. 
Then there are some who are just small, that's all -- nothing wrong, just small.


----------



## Thomas Barrera (Sep 9, 2011)

M. Jones if you can't say something nice, don't say anything at all


----------



## Edward Egan (Mar 4, 2009)

Thomas, if you can't handle criticism then you shouldn't ask questions. WHile some of the replies may be out of order just ignore them if you don't like it. Coming off as a ass won't help your cause. The previous posts are correct. 

1. Health of the pup should be checked.

2. Weight should be monitored, any decline in weight can be a grave sign.

3. If the pup was without norishment for a number of reasons, maybe proper norishment will correct the size issue over some time.


----------



## Laney Rein (Feb 9, 2011)

Plus both Maren and Betty are vets and are the most qualified to answer your question....so shut up and listen.


----------



## Thomas Barrera (Sep 9, 2011)

Excuse me for asking a question that you think wasn't right for WDF, some people are not as educated as others. That includes me, it does not matter what you do for a living, vet, dog trainer,doctor, truck driver, whatever you are know better than any one else. M. Jones your reply in my opinion, was harsh,being the educated person that you are, you know that. I'm talking about the first part of your respond. B. Landercasper did not respond that way, just a straight answer. L. Rein to tell someone to listen and shut-up thats how little children talk to each other, and when little children talk that way to adults I don't respond. E. Egan If I should ignore replys which I don't care for so shall the other side. So Egan I will not respond with curse words as you did, I'm a better man than that. To whom it may concern, if you come at me hard, in a verbal way thats not called for, I will respond, so doin everything with a smile and being human.


----------



## vicki dickey (Jul 5, 2011)

Thomas I am not a breeder nor a vet however a good friend of mine breeds aussies. She keeps tabs on all the pups. Some of the largest pups at birth end up just a normal size for the breed (taking mom and dad in account) and some of the smallest turn around and end up the largest of the litter. I have one of her pups from the last litter who was born first and was by far the largest. At 5 1/2 months he is equal to two of the females in the litter who were smaller than him until 2 weeks ago and now smaller than two of his formerly smaller brothers. The pup that was the third largest in the litter at birth is now the largest of them by 2 inches and several pounds. So just by looking at a litter of pups and picking out the smallest one doesnt mean you will end up with the smallest dog of that litter. I hope this helps and if not I gave it my best input.

I would like to add that no question is a stupid question nor should a question be considered "not right" if it is dog related. Heck I have seen posts on here about cell phones. 
Yo can learn a lot from the variety of questions asked on this forum. You never know it all and there is always a new way, a different way and maybe even a better way to do something.


----------



## Thomas Barrera (Sep 9, 2011)

Thanks Vicki, That was very good, nice straight forward reply. I'm glad to see that there are intelligent people on this forum. Thanks for your reply, it was helpful.


----------



## Laney Rein (Feb 9, 2011)

Thomas Barrera said:


> Excuse me for asking a question that you think wasn't right for WDF, some people are not as educated as others. That includes me, it does not matter what you do for a living, vet, dog trainer,doctor, truck driver, whatever you are know better than any one else. M. Jones your reply in my opinion, was harsh,being the educated person that you are, you know that. I'm talking about the first part of your respond. B. Landercasper did not respond that way, just a straight answer. L. Rein to tell someone to listen and shut-up thats how little children talk to each other, and when little children talk that way to adults I don't respond. E. Egan If I should ignore replys which I don't care for so shall the other side. So Egan I will not respond with curse words as you did, I'm a better man than that. To whom it may concern, if you come at me hard, in a verbal way thats not called for, I will respond, so doin everything with a smile and being human.


My crystal ball shows this op fading into the sunset


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

Did I miss your intro, Mr. Barrera?


----------



## Edward Egan (Mar 4, 2009)

Thomas Barrera said:


> Excuse me for asking a question that you think wasn't right for WDF, some people are not as educated as others. That includes me, it does not matter what you do for a living, vet, dog trainer,doctor, truck driver, whatever you are know better than any one else. M. Jones your reply in my opinion, was harsh,being the educated person that you are, you know that. I'm talking about the first part of your respond. B. Landercasper did not respond that way, just a straight answer. L. Rein to tell someone to listen and shut-up thats how little children talk to each other, and when little children talk that way to adults I don't respond. E. Egan If I should ignore replys which I don't care for so shall the other side. So Egan I will not respond with curse words as you did, I'm a better man than that. To whom it may concern, if you come at me hard, in a verbal way thats not called for, I will respond, so doin everything with a smile and being human.


I just call it like I see it.


----------



## Thomas Barrera (Sep 9, 2011)

I forgot who I was messin with, super intelligent dog people. One has a crystal ball can see the future, is that how you train your dogs. Mrs. or Miss Cassian if you missed the intro not my fault, ask the one with the crystal ball. Egan just because you see it and say it,is that the gospel. I can also see it and say it. I know you have 20/20 vision, so you must see that I don't care. With a smile and just human. YOUR TURN.


----------



## Edward Egan (Mar 4, 2009)

I'll pass, you win.


----------



## Thomas Barrera (Sep 9, 2011)

I'm passin also, through with silliness. PEACE OUT A MAN AND HIS DOG, WITH A SMILE AND JUST HUMAN


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

We'll miss you.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

leslie cassian said:


> We'll miss you.


Only until our aim improves.....


----------



## Lindsay Janes (Aug 9, 2007)

Thomas Barrera said:


> I DON'T CARE WHAT YOU THINK ANYWAY.


 Why did you even post? Just asking? Especially that you don't care what we think anyway? By the way you are supposed to do your intro before you post. It is the rule.


----------



## Thomas Barrera (Sep 9, 2011)

I'm back and I see that you people are serious.Janes does everyone do two intros, if thats the case put it in the rules, or see the special lady with the crystal ball. If you know that I don't care what you say, why did you reply.Cassian who is we, how many are going to miss me more than one and I'm worried. Barriano I would be worried if there was only one weapon in the USA. And you had it. In the begining I said that you people were serious, and you are------serious idiots.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Thomas Barrera said:


> I'm passin also, through with silliness. PEACE OUT A MAN AND HIS DOG, WITH A SMILE AND JUST HUMAN


Tommy,

Dramatic exits kind of lose their impact if you don't stay away!


----------



## Thomas Barrera (Sep 9, 2011)

TB, your right from TB a man who loves his dog


----------



## Laney Rein (Feb 9, 2011)

Just FYI - my crystal ball says this OP did not do a bio - just asked a question under the member bio section! Stupid discussion followed with OP never responding again and thread being closed. DAH


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

There's a bio. Didn't see it at first when I asked, but it's there. I would post a link if I knew how.


----------



## Thomas Barrera (Sep 9, 2011)

It was a question that I did not know much about, and I thought since this was a dog forum it would be a good place to start. Some of the reply were not what I thought, which I can handle. I drive a school bus for a living, I should have knowen better, you can't treat children like adults. Or ask children , adult questions.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Thomas Barrera said:


> It was a question that I did not know much about, and I thought since this was a dog forum it would be a good place to start. Some of the reply were not what I thought, which I can handle. I drive a school bus for a living, I should have knowen better, you can't treat children like adults. Or ask children , adult questions.


Thomas

The first thing to do when you find yourself in a hole is
STOP DIGGING
Continuing to insult the list members isn't likely to encourage
us to give your future questions any credence. If you don't like
the WDF move on. It's a waste of everyone's time and energy to do otherwise


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

This is great, I love this :smile:.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Barrera - Please review thread title "FORUM SCHMUCKS".#-o](*,)


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Thomas
> 
> The first thing to do when you find yourself in a hole is
> STOP DIGGING
> ...


Ya think?:-D


----------



## tony mason (May 4, 2008)

A school bus you say.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Single or double decker ?


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Tony and Maggie

Here in the States there is a special significance to the "short bus"


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Tony and Maggie
> 
> Here in the States there is a special significance to the "short bus"


 
Thomas, we don't want to here about the _short_ bus.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

maggie fraser said:


> Thomas, we don't want to here about the _short_ bus.


Maggie

Do you have a mouse in your pocket?
Who is the "we" you refer to and do you know what a "short bus" is?


----------



## Thomas Barrera (Sep 9, 2011)

Hey Sternberg you read the forum schmucks, it was meant for you. Fraser it's a single, glad you love it. Mason has in yellow,alot of windows. Barriano if you don't like it don't reply,the forum is great,it's people like you that make it bad. When you start talking about short bus , tells me your a complete idiot, you know that a short bus is for the handicapped or special needs student. YOU ARE A FOOL. To say the least.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Thomas

I thought you were leaving?


----------



## Thomas Barrera (Sep 9, 2011)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Thomas
> 
> I thought you were leaving?


 I thought you had a brain?


----------



## tony mason (May 4, 2008)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Maggie
> 
> Do you have a mouse in your pocket?
> Who is the "we" you refer to and do you know what a "short bus" is?


I think we should buy that poor mouse some earplugs.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

tony mason said:


> I think we should buy that poor mouse some earplugs.


and a helmet....


----------



## vicki dickey (Jul 5, 2011)

What is wrong with you people? There was nothing wrong with this question. Havent any of you bought a puppy and wondered what you will have when it is full grown? Would it be big, small, smart, will it be the best show dog I ever owned or get its MACH in agility-havent you wondered something about it? Will it ever get housebroken? Something? And if you had a dog question wouldnt you ask it where there are trainers, breeders and people who have raised and owned many dogs for an answer? And wouldnt you expect mature adult answers from these mature adult people? 
I thought a forum was to bring together people who shared an interest that could talk about problems, share ideas and ask questions without the fear of being made fun of or belittled.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

vicki dickey said:


> What is wrong with you people? There was nothing wrong with this question. Havent any of you bought a puppy and wondered what you will have when it is full grown? Would it be big, small, smart, will it be the best show dog I ever owned or get its MACH in agility-havent you wondered something about it? Will it ever get housebroken? Something? And if you had a dog question wouldnt you ask it where there are trainers, breeders and people who have raised and owned many dogs for an answer? And wouldnt you expect mature adult answers from these mature adult people?
> I thought a forum was to bring together people who shared an interest that could talk about problems, share ideas and ask questions without the fear of being made fun of or belittled.


And} Now it's back on topic. If there are further comments relative the OP's question, please continue.

DFrost


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

vicki dickey said:


> What is wrong with you people? There was nothing wrong with this question. Havent any of you bought a puppy and wondered what you will have when it is full grown? Would it be big, small, smart, will it be the best show dog I ever owned or get its MACH in agility-havent you wondered something about it? Will it ever get housebroken? Something? And if you had a dog question wouldnt you ask it where there are trainers, breeders and people who have raised and owned many dogs for an answer? And wouldnt you expect mature adult answers from these mature adult people?
> I thought a forum was to bring together people who shared an interest that could talk about problems, share ideas and ask questions without the fear of being made fun of or belittled.


 
In a word.....NO

_"What is wrong with you people_?" 

Is this question no. 2 ?


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

When I had a question about my pup's future size, I asked her breeder. I picked the breeder I did because I believed that he had the knowledge and experience to answer any questions I might have so I didn't have to ask a bunch of strangers on the net what they thought.

Will the puppy get big? Yes, if she lives. I would have serious second thoughts about taking a significantly undersized puppy relative to the other pups and the second smallest pup in a litter where the smallest already died. I would definitely be concerned about her future health and whether there are underlying conditions that are causing her to fail to thrive. I think that has already been said in this thread. But that's just me. There are people who want the runt of the litter. Sometimes the smallest pup grows up to be the biggest dog. Sometimes the smallest pup is the smallest because there is something wrong with it.


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

leslie cassian said:


> When I had a question about my pup's future size, I asked her breeder. I picked the breeder I did because I believed that he had the knowledge and experience to answer any questions I might have so I didn't have to ask a bunch of strangers on the net what they thought.


Bingo. I don't think any of us have any idea what these bloodlines produce in terms of puppy size vs adult size. Most of us don't even have any hands on experience with the breed, much less knowing their growth patterns. The breeder, or the breeder(s) of the parents, would be the best place to go for information.


----------

